# [H] Tyranid, Fantasy, Skavin, Warriors of Chaos, Dwarfs (pics)[W] IG, random bits,$



## spartan089 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just finished selling my major collection of 40k, now onto my fantasy, mostly everything that isn't sealed is assembled and unpainted. Please be sure to see my list of wants after the pics. Don't hesitate to pm offers or questions. I also deal locally if you are in the New York area.

*Haves:*

_Warhammer 40K_

Tyranid: 

2 sealed Carnifex boxes


10 guants (spine fists)

16 Termagaunts (Clipped and unassembled)


Tyrgon tail and lower body bits
various tyranid bits
------------------------------------
Orks:

1 converted Trukk/Battle Wagon

------------------------------------
_Warhammer Fantasy_

Skaven:

Old Skaven Codex and Supplement 

Lords and heroes:

1 Skaven Assassin with claws
2 Skaven Warlock Engineer
1 Skaven Warlord
1 Skaven Warlord with additional hand weapon
1 Skaven Grey Seer 
Core Units
1 skaven warp fire thrower
2 skaven ratling guns
146 Skaven Clan Rats (mixed with plague monks)
2 Skaven Rat orges and rat giants (2 extra NOS)
A lot of Skaven rat Swarms


Special Units
Skaven Plague Censer Bearers
OOP Skaven Screaming Bell

Extra:

At least 50-75 skaven bodies, bits, weapons ect…
------------------------------------
Warriors of Chaos:

Newest codex

Lords and Heros:

1 metal Archaon, The EverChosen
1 metal Chaos lord on Daemonic Mount
1 metal Chaos Exalted Hero
1 Lord of Nurgle
1 Chaos Campion of Tzeentch
1 Nurgle Chaos Sorcerer
1 Sorcerer of Chaos

Special Units: 
3 Dragon Orges
1 Set of Chaos Warriors Chosen Command
1 Set of Chaos Warriors Chosen


Rare Units:
1 metal chaos dragon Shaggoth


Core Units:

14 Chaos Marauders with swords and shields
58 Chaos Marauders with Flails 

1 set of chaos marauder horsemen

------------------------------------
Daemons of Chaos:

1 metal Lord of Change

------------------------------------
Dwarfs:

1 sealed box of Dwarf Longbeards
1 sealed Box of Dwarf Slayers


------------------------------------
Lizard Men: 

1 sealed box of Lizardmen temple guard

------------------------------------
Random

3 metal chaos dwarfs

*Wants:*
main priority 
In terms of models I will accept NOS (preferably) or primed, or painted or magnetized as long as it is put together well.
Leman Russ (and variants)
Chimera Transports (newer)
Vendettas
1 company command squad
melta and plasma guardsman 

Other lesser wants

Iron Warriors Forge World Doors
Daemon Prince 
Iron warriors conversion parts (helmets, torso, ect...) 
Tech marine & Master of the forge (partial parts accepted as well; servo harness) 
Contemptor Dreadnaught 
Mrk II Rhinos (preferably clean with chaos sprue) 
Forge World MarkIII armor units & bits 
Forge World Chaos Land Raider treads/tracks 
SM/CSM Meltas & combi meltas 
Chaos/Space Marine missile Launcher Arm & launcher 
Chaos Space marines legs 
Daemon prince of Nurgle Sword/arm bit 
Grey Knight Terminator Hammer (1)
Warriors of chaos shields/ knights of chaos 
Warriors of Chaos Helmets 

Scenery Wants 
Bits or sets from the following: 
Imperial Strong Point 
Ageis Defense Line 
Basilica Adminatratum 
Fortress of Redemption 
Shrine of Aquila 
Bastions (chaos or imperial) 
Manufactorum 
Sanctum Imperialis 
Imperial Sector 
Honored Imperium (statue) 
Sky Shield Landing pad 



I will answer any and all question feel free to ask! I will entertain all reasonable offers.


----------

